# Owners Manual For Sentra SER



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

Anyone know where i can find an owners manual for a sentra ser, besides the dealership.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Do you want the owner's manual that came in the glovebox or the service manual?

The service manual is fairly easy to get but not exactly cheap. The owner's manual could be tough. I sold mine a couple of years ago.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

looking for the owners manual that came in the glove box


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i got one for a spec V lying around somewhere, call a dealer and ask them if its the smae manual.. mine was a 2002 ser spec v, id sell it cheap!


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

shouldn't it be the same thing, there isn't much difference between the ser and ser spec v


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lukeg said:


> shouldn't it be the same thing, there isn't much difference between the ser and ser spec v


yea, in fact i think all sentra models are included in that book...


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

cool, so how much would you want for the book.


----------

